# Teal green soda?



## SoCal_bottle (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks for looking!
My main question is about the teal one. Is it a soda? Also, the hutch and this bottle age.
Thank you!
Dave


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 4, 2021)

Green one was a soda, beer or mineral/spring water. 1860-1870's. The hutch looks around 1900. It held soda.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks very much!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 4, 2021)

SoCal_bottle said:


> Thanks very much!


Nice and clean the green one is. Actually all the ones you posted are. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 4, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Green one was a soda, beer or mineral/spring water. 1860-1870's. The hutch looks around 1900. It held soda.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Is it the way the top is applied on the green bottle that would tell you that ? I have a somewhat similar green bottle with the same kind of top but it’s a little bit more crudely applied then the one pictured?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 5, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> Is it the way the top is applied on the green bottle that would tell you that ? I have a somewhat similar green bottle with the same kind of top but it’s a little bit more crudely applied then the one pictured?


Tooled with a lipping tool. Drippy double collared lip. Picture of the older one would be cool. Here is an 1850's example.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Sep 5, 2021)

Was my green one an iron pontil?
There is a similar one on ebay. They are calling it a porter or ale.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 5, 2021)

SoCal_bottle said:


> Was my green one an iron pontil?
> There is a similar one on ebay. They are calling it a porter or ale.


Yes it could have been porter or ale. Post a really clear picture of the base. Use lots of light or go outside.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Sep 5, 2021)

Ok, will do tonight. Working a 16 hour day today.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 5, 2021)

SoCal_bottle said:


> Ok, will do tonight. Working a 16 hour day today.


I worked all weekend last and this week. Do it while we can, right? No rush on the pics. Do you know if the bottle was ever tumbled? I have seen the iron tumbled off. I like a circle of metal fused to the punt. Is that what yours looks like? Post a question and a picture and let's see what the members say.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Sep 5, 2021)

I don't think it was ever tumbled. It looks like a scar is their but no iron residue. I will do a closeup and maybe new thread asking about it hopefully tonight.
Thanks again man!


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Tooled with a lipping tool. Drippy double collared lip. Picture of the older one would be cool. Here is an 1850's example.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.





This is the top of mine


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 5, 2021)

Probably a Ale or Porter from PA area, The Mineral Waters usually larger in size usually from N.Y. area. LEON.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Sep 5, 2021)

I would guess Porter, Ale or Stout. You don't see teal as often in those style. Usually it's the dark greens. Looks pretty.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 5, 2021)

SoCal_bottle said:


> I don't think it was ever tumbled. It looks like a scar is their but no iron residue. I will do a closeup and maybe new thread asking about it hopefully tonight.
> Thanks again man!


Some are so vague I question their validity. I don't see too much rust or iron. Some are done better than others I guess. Alot of iron residue was a sign of what? Alot of heat or inexperience. Here is one I think is vague. It is iron pontiled. All these ones were.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 5, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Probably a Ale or Porter from PA area, The Mineral Waters usually larger in size usually from N.Y. area. LEON.


True.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> True.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




The full bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 5, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> View attachment 229317The full bottle


In all it's glory! Lady's leg.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Tooled with a lipping tool. Drippy double collared lip. Picture of the older one would be cool. Here is an 1850's example.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



This one is tooled? That’s where I get fooled! Do you feel a ridge from the inside that might not be perfectly straight? I was thinking tooled would be smoother than the drippy lip…. Or I thought that, if your beautiful example is tooled.   I told u I was self taught so I’m trying to catch up on that, after close to 40 years of this! Lol!
And sometimes the fired pontil will throw me too…. Or glass houses marks over it.  I read the heck out of info on all that- and most of them I know- but it gets tricky sometimes!  That big green lady leg one is just so pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 6, 2021)

Here is three first is tooled second is but not as crude. The third is a machine made. The inside of the machine made is smooth. The tooled lips are rough in side and have a drippy lip. All are just the tops I picked up for examples.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## EvansBottles (Sep 8, 2021)

There is no guess work involved here. Your teal green soda is in fact a Porter style bottle. These bottles contained brewed
alcoholic beverages. There is one from Wilmington Del that has PORTER / ALE / CIDER embossed on the back. I don't see
a pontil scar on yours. So it would date to 1858 or later. The soda bottles are narrower. And have either a single tapered collar.
Or a blob top typically. Sometimes other types of applied lips. Such as the applied top on the Twitchell sodas from Philadelphia. We call them Twitchell tops when seen on bottles with other embossings.


----------



## K6TIM (Sep 8, 2021)

SoCal_bottle said:


> Thanks for looking!
> My main question is about the teal one. Is it a soda? Also, the hutch and this bottle age.
> Thank you!
> Dave


The green bottle looks like a mineral water bottle from Saratoga springs bottle.Their bottles are famous mineral water from the spring.They were always green and name embossed on the bottle. The lip is a applied lip,and called double oil or mineral lip after the saratogs spring water.
The applied lip dripping just below the lip.A tooled lip is id.with  concetrric rings just below the bottle lip


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is three first is tooled second is but not as crude. The third is a machine made. The inside of the machine made is smooth. The tooled lips are rough in side and have a drippy lip. All are just the tops I picked up for examples.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Perfect example of what not to do with your fingers! Sorry kids safety first.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Sep 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is three first is tooled second is but not as crude. The third is a machine made. The inside of the machine made is smooth. The tooled lips are rough in side and have a drippy lip. All are just the tops I picked up for examples.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



You just helped me again. Because it really throws me how you can have the drippy lip with tooled finish or double ring with an applied finish- so when I feel the inside Its a bigger ridge with applied? And more crude? Because can’t the drippy lip be pretty ruff as well? I am about embarrassed to even ask such a basic question after almost 40 years of this! But there ya go. Thanks Robby. You don’t know how I needed a visual like your picture. Now I need an applied finish bottle thrown in the shot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 10, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> You just helped me again. Because it really throws me how you can have the drippy lip with tooled finish or double ring with an applied finish- so when I feel the inside Its a bigger ridge with applied? And more crude? Because can’t the drippy lip be pretty ruff as well? I am about embarrassed to even ask such a basic question after almost 40 years of this! But there ya go. Thanks Robby. You don’t know how I needed a visual like your picture. Now I need an applied finish bottle thrown in the shot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some were applied better than others so i have to take a second look sometimes. Always learning.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

